

NameCheap Did Reach Out Prior To The Blog - teaneedz
http://community.namecheap.com/blog/2011/12/26/godaddy-transfer-update/#comment-1709

======
statictype
Can't we get all this GoDaddy hysteria off of HN? Isn't there a /r/sopa this
can go to instead?

I don't think this site was supposed to be about the latest breaking he-
said/she-said drama - even if it is of marginal interest to hackers.

~~~
cheald
If SOPA passes, a hefty chunk of this site's readership will be out of a
career. I think that's weighty enough to bear the noise.

~~~
statictype
a) If this noise is actually going to help educate people on what this law
could potentially do (and therefore prevent it from becoming reality), then
you might be right.

b) This isn't even about SOPA anymore. It's about a shitty registrar and their
shitty business practices.

~~~
smokeyj
It's more than that, it's customers standing up to a company that is investing
in tyranny and censorship. Look up godaddy in google news and you will see
this movement gaining SOPA more publicity than anything else.

------
teaneedz
I'm unsure what the standard procedures for requesting expanded access to port
43 for Go Daddy are but it would appear that Namecheap did reach out prior to
publishing their blog about the transfer difficulties according to the
community manager at Namecheap.

Whatever the details are, it would appear that a PR blunder can get pretty
messy. Customers walk for a reason.

------
pbreit
Wonder why they didn't mention that in the blog post?

------
studentrob
Freaking GoDaddy! Now I hate them more. Ridiculous attempts at saving grace
via PR on their end. DO THE RIGHT THING and admit you did something wrong
(supported SOPA) and apologize to the internet before we swallow you whole.

~~~
BiosElement
Do the right thing? This is GoDaddy for heavens sake. They've never heard of
it.

